#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 獣頭製作詳細

## yoshinomi

新着出来。
、製作過程思。

譯：最近完成了新的獸裝了!!
　　所以我想把製作過程貼出來和台灣的獸友們分享~






**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****
最後我要感謝幫忙翻譯的狐狸 謝謝你

----------


## 呆虎鯨

雖然一百有點小貴，不過內容還滿值得的ＸＤ

　　是說眼睛的洞就只有那樣小嗎？

　　有開洞以便呼吸嗎？

　　眼睛部份很棒ＷＷ

----------


## 狐狸

本來要賣360的.....160是因為潛水的人和只看看又不做的人太多了....
而且是各人動腦製作的知識結晶，所以才建議他賣貴一點的~~
畢竟真正想做的人，會願意買~~~~~

況且狼幣不是那麼難賺......

---------------------------------------------

我來幫忙回了XD"""~

雖然不是他本人回的XDD"  
但是還是我知道的範圍XD""


一開始那個洞只是給你試戴著可以看出去 對著鏡子看有沒有不對的地方而以
眼睛的裏面的洞要開多大都可以，基本上他做的那個眼睛外面看起來有很多顏色
其實整個眼睛都可以透過看出去的~

呼吸的話，從嘴巴 看要挖多深都可以
但是外面的人會從嘴巴部分看到裏面的人，所以可以再裏面裝一層黑色的紗布
就可以了

----------


## 小黑貓

喔喔喔!!!這實在太棒了!!!
雖然小貴小貴!!但是喵完全不後悔!!!
更何況!!!獸頭重制可能發生
所以超級需要= =+
而且還有狐狸樣的翻譯!!!實在太棒了(?!

不過這樣子= ="喵還是不能帶眼鏡再帶獸頭...
一定會起霧(噴

----------


## 柴田 雷

（咳血



這這這這這...1111111116660........（手挫）


不過我買了   （亙）


太太太太太值得了......不過....我現在受到好大的驚嚇（跪下


我要多回復來賺樂園幣了（掩面

----------


## J.C.

超感謝這位日本獸的分享以及狐狸的翻譯
160很值得 畢竟是研究出來的心血

想請問眼睛部分是全部都用汽車隔熱紙貼出來的嗎?
塑膠片的材質是很硬的 還是比較軟可以捲起的薄塑膠呢?
用塑膠片不會讓眼睛起霧嗎?
貼毛的步驟 要怎麼做才能讓毛的分布界線跟畫在頭上的界線完全吻合呢?

再次感謝啊

----------


## 風之子

我有個小小問題0.0

不知道您做獸頭用的砲綿去哪裡才買的到呢??

感覺材質類似海綿0.0

跟我用的泡綿不大一樣  我的只有1CM厚(白色  類似保麗龍板  但又有那麼的硬

那時候買到的時候 他上面標著 發泡綿板)

不知道去哪裡買呢0.0  麻煩了XD

----------


## 龍龍

喔喔喔~~~

3色系~好看好看@.@!
好想摸摸看@W@/

哇!!分線超清楚@W@~
狼幣花的超值得!!

話說其實................一開始根本沒看要付多少!直接點下去!!!XD

----------


## Srem

哇做的好棒喔 ~~~

不知道要甚麼麼時候才可以做的像你這麼好 @@
所以現在要趕快做筆記了

160樂園幣,對我來說好遙遠的數目   (遠目  ≧△≦
所以現在要趕快賺樂園幣嚕 ~~


希望以後你會發全部的製作過程 XDDDD

----------


## 狐狸

我來幫忙回了XDDDDDD
因為對方也沒辦法回@@" 
但是還是我知識範圍..所以來幫忙回ㄧ下...


>>小黑貓
穿獸裝本來就不能戴眼鏡了XD
會整個起霧@@而且也不好行動
換成隱形眼鏡會比較好吧!! 



>>J.C.
黑色的部份是汽車隔熱貼紙
其它顏色的部份，是用來製作廣告招牌的那種半透明貼紙
通常會拿來刻字後，貼到壓克力板上，在撕掉後就變成廣告招牌的字了~

塑膠片是軟的，就是ㄧ搬辦公桌會用來墊著防止美公刀切割的
也有人會拿來墊餐桌.....的那種塑膠墊

除非是把黑色的部分換成沙布，不然整個都是塑膠的話就ㄧ定會起霧...@@

貼毛...這個我就不知道了，美國有很多人也是先畫線(設計用)
再ㄧ步一步慢慢貼上毛，接到線的邊緣後再把多餘的裁掉這樣...

----------


## 白狼 小舞

哇~剛上網就發現好物~嗯嗯~越來越多獸裝啦~讚啦!!

筆記筆記~謝謝分享~獸裝萬歲~不過目前沒辦法做就是了~XD

話說~日本阿~我每個月都會去阿~只是待不久~(不超過36小時)XD

----------


## Kofu

我覺得有點匪夷所思的地方是他一開始沒多久就po上幾乎削完了的海綿頭, 那樣子的海綿除非是非常非常硬不然應該不會美工刀跟剪刀剪剪就可以剪出幾乎完美的形狀吧?我想知道一下他是不是有用什麼其他工具來磨? (給臉蛋打滑  :Very Happy: ?) 

簡單說我看的是:美工刀跟剪刀剪出來的形狀應該是跟他眼洞那種形狀一樣,不管怎麼修都會有一點點不規則的,到底是用了什麼東西來處理細部...? (苦惱中)

----------


## Kofu

> 貼毛...這個我就不知道了，美國有很多人也是先畫線(設計用)
> 再ㄧ步一步慢慢貼上毛，接到線的邊緣後再把多餘的裁掉這樣...


我有曾經把眼鏡鏡片拿下來,上面糊滿口水或是防止起霧的溶劑然後"卡"在毛毛裝眼睛內部,要是使用的物質黏份高的話鏡片幾乎不會起霧..

黏毛毛布好像有兩種方法,一種是用綁架膠帶(電影裡面那種銀色的,或是紙膠帶也可以,黏的住就好,也要確保撕下來時海綿不會跟著被撕掉) 把整個頭都用膠布黏住但是要露出形狀,用麥克筆在膠布上畫上想要的布的顏色跟形狀,再用美工刀慢慢把畫出的形狀割下來,這樣就可以得到你想要黏在頭上的毛毛布的形狀. 用這些形狀去剪你的毛毛布然後再黏在頭上就ok啦 (理論上啦)

還有一種我看過蠻神的,不知道實際是怎麼操作. 比較會做的作家會剪出大概的毛毛布,從鼻子部分或是嘴巴部分開始邊黏邊把多餘的毛剪掉,聽起來是最省時省力的方法不過準確性我不太敢領教

----------


## 狐狸

> 我有曾經把眼鏡鏡片拿下來,上面糊滿口水或是防止起霧的溶劑然後"卡"在毛毛裝眼睛內部,要是使用的物質黏份高的話鏡片幾乎不會起霧..
> 
> 黏毛毛布好像有兩種方法,一種是用綁架膠帶(電影裡面那種銀色的,或是紙膠帶也可以,黏的住就好,也要確保撕下來時海綿不會跟著被撕掉) 把整個頭都用膠布黏住但是要露出形狀,用麥克筆在膠布上畫上想要的布的顏色跟形狀,再用美工刀慢慢把畫出的形狀割下來,這樣就可以得到你想要黏在頭上的毛毛布的形狀. 用這些形狀去剪你的毛毛布然後再黏在頭上就ok啦 (理論上啦)
> 
> 還有一種我看過蠻神的,不知道實際是怎麼操作. 比較會做的作家會剪出大概的毛毛布,從鼻子部分或是嘴巴部分開始邊黏邊把多餘的毛剪掉,聽起來是最省時省力的方法不過準確性我不太敢領教


我們也都是這樣用的~~~~，塗滿泳鏡用防霧劑 聽說洗手乳沐浴乳也行的通
的確一開始真的很有效XD 但是穿上20分鐘左右就開始變盲人了XDDDD


黏毛布你說用膠帶取型，我也是這樣貼 的
但是比較點單的話，就跟你後來說的邊黏 黏到邊緣後剪掉.....
所以事前要在骨架上面畫好設計的線~!

那位日本獸的照片看來好像就是這樣貼...........

----------


## 火龍

做得很精細的說!
而且很可愛的說!
只需160狼幣便可以看到那麼完美的獸頭
真是物超所值!
只是我暫時的狼幣不足而已...
看來我要加把勁才行!

----------


## b321234

有一點貴哦
不過沒關係啦
買了之後我就可以自己做一套啦！~
好高興喔！XD

----------


## 混血狼狗

我自己的獸頭已經開始著手研制了
目前的情況是可以完美佩戴眼鏡（而且我的眼鏡框比較大哦~）
已經決定模仿Savoy那樣裝一枚風扇了，這樣應該就不會起霧了……
另外，我打算用光學透鏡做一個3D眼，再用LED做個LED眼~

----------

